# I want to work a summer stock, some one help me?



## soundop (Mar 31, 2009)

Im looking for a summer stock, any where in the us, it needs to inculde housing and 75-100 dollars a week for food, any one have any clue where i can go?


----------



## cprted (Mar 31, 2009)

Start applying to summer festivals and such, but be aware that at this point in the game, most summer stock companies have their staff in place by now. December-January is the time you need to get on resumes for summer work. Right now I'm sending out resumes for the fall.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 31, 2009)

Artsearch and Backstage Jobs are your friends!


----------



## soundlight (Mar 31, 2009)

What kind of position? Sound, electrics, carpentry?


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 31, 2009)

We're not exactly summer stock and we don't provide housing, but we will start hiring our summer crew in about a month. If my boss gives the O.K., I'll post the pertinent information at some point.


----------

